
Ask HN: Did anyone move to Japan? How was it? - gravy
If you did, was it easy to get a job? Did you find a job before going or did you wi wing it?
======
gus_massa
The two most known users here with a similar story are patio11 (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11)
) and bemmu (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bemmu](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bemmu)
)

They have posted many interesting stories about their business in Japan, and
the live there as a foreigner. They also have blogs with more details.

In particular there was a loooooong post by patio11. (I had to read it in two
steps.) [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/11/07/doing-business-in-
japan...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/11/07/doing-business-in-japan/) HN
discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573992)
(818, Nov 7 (2014), 309 comments including comments of the author) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885435)
(185 points, Nov 6(2016), 51 comments)

